# SRAM Pro Team Sponsors for 2008?



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Saunier Duval on Scott
Agritubel on Kuota

Any others?


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

Astana


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

heard specialized for astana.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

Trek and astana.

check cycling news, or maybe you heard something I didn't?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Rock Racing will ride Red on Look 595s


----------

